# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Eisprong

## priscilla212

Heb drie dagen geleden mijn eisprong gehad, en heb sindsdien
hevige buikkrampen. Goed of slecht teken?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe bedoel je ; goed of slecht teken??
In verband met menstruatie of zwangerschap??

----------


## priscilla212

Hallo Agnes,

Om even terug te komen op je vraag, ik bedoelde eigenlijk bij zwangerschap.
We willen heel graag nog een tweede kindje, en die buikkrampen zo vlak na de eisprong
herken ik niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Priscilla,

Het is moeilijk te zeggen of het een goed of slecht teken is. Buikkrampen kunnen namelijk overal vandaan komen. Ik denk dat je gewoon even moet wachten op de dag waarop je je menstruatie hoort te krijgen, komt deze niet kun je testen en is het waarschijnlijk goed nieuws. Komt deze wel is het helaas en moeten jullie verder proberen.
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

